# Internet cuts in the middle of browsing, etc.? Try this!



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

DISCLAIMER: This only works with an external modem or router, not with an internal modem or wireless card. If this doesn't work, the only other option is rebooting.

Unplug the wire or cable connecting your computer to the modem/router. Wait about 30 seconds. Reconnect them. This should connect you back to the internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, there are loads of other options, depending on what exactly has happened. Instead of doing this, you can simply run a batch job containing the following commands.

IPCONFIG /RELEASE
IPCONFIG /RENEW

Accomplishes the same thing


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

This way is simpler.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That depends. Also, this will only fix a small percentage of issues like this, so it hardly rises to the level of a "great" tip.


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

1 click start, run, type cmd, click ok

2 type ipconfig/all you need the infomation for the card you are using ethernet adapter lan or wlan etc.

3 clcik start, connect to, show all connections, in the network connections box right click on the icon for the connection you are using.

4 select properites, under the general tab scroll down to TCP/IP, double left click, in the internet protocol (TCP/IP) properties box do the following.

5 select use the following IP address and fill in details of the Black screen (CMD)subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 for a class 3 IP address, which is what most of us use at home , the default gateway is the same for each PC connected to the same router, the IP address has to be unique for each computer the forth octel of the address I.E 192.168.0.(this part) can range from 2 to 254. but remember one unique number in the last octel each. 

6 select use the following DNS server addresses also found on the black screen (CMD)

7 click ok and ok again.

i found this works better setting a static address than a dynamic address as dynamic kept the connection open, but nothing could access the internet.

P.S remember to set router up for more than one pc if multiple pc's using the same router, or they could cause a problem when they both go for the same IP address.

hope this helps


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Again, this is a unique issue, and normally dynamic IP addresses work just fine, and are much simpler to manage for most folks. Imagine if you will a corporate network with thousands of computers and all manual IP addresses.  

Another point in your "tip" about static IP addresses, you forgot to mention the DHCP server address range. If a computer with DHCP enabled connects to the network, you risk the issue of a duplicate IP address on the network, which obviously causes one of the machines to not connect.

There's a good reason that DHCP is used in a VAST majority of networks, including almost all home network settings. It's called the K.I.S.S principle. That's a technical term, you can look it up.


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

i thought this was a website were we try and offer our help for different problems? and to give different opinions, although it looks like some of us get a bit upset when someone with lower posts than them try to help, and resorts to sarcasm  . goodluck with your problem and your sarcasm.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You offered your opinion, and I offered mine. I guess you'd rather that no one disagree with your ideas? I don't have a problem, it appears that you do for some reason. Good luck with your issue, as well as sorting out the network with all those static addresses.


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

quite a few routers have had initial problems when first released, on the manufacturer's website does it have a firmware upgrade? also does it have firmware recovery? the firmware should only be used as a last resort, this is because sometimes if there is no firmware recovery you cant go back, and the upgrade may not be what you needed. read what the manufacturer tells you about the firmware, what you can expect to achive from this upgrade etc. like i said only use as a last resort and dont upgrade firmware wirelessly. read as much infomation of the manufacturers website as possible. iv'e upgraded both netgear and D-link routers as they kept dropping the connection, and the upgrades sorted the problem out.


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

if you want dynamic addresses, just put the DNS servers in your wired/wireless adapter properties under TCP/IP on vista its (TCP/IP v4 not TCP/IPv6), then click advanced and put in your default gateway. you can leave the subnet mask and IP address alone they will remain blank with a grey background under general Tab. make sure your firewall has the correct settings, test the connection without the firewall first if you still having problems. entering the DNS can help you to stop dropping the connection even though the icon on the system tray is showing connected, this will also let you use any IP address with the last octel ranging from 2 -254 that is free on the router you are using. i.e 192.168.1.2 through to 192.168.1.254 also make sure your router can be set to DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol).


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

and he was being sorry trying to be sarcastic. The term KISS is an acronym of the phrase "Keep It Simple, Stupid"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are correct about the acronym. For the typical new user, DHCP is FAR simpler to configure and use than static IP addresses. Since the default for Windows and broadband routers is to use dynamic IP addressing, it's normally a plug-n-play experience for wired networks. Since it works, the KISS principle certainly applies here, it's pointless to confuse a non-tech type with trying to configure all of the computers on his router, keeping the addresses unique, entering the right subnet masks, etc. 

I'm pretty surprised you can even argue that point.


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

for WIRED networks your right, but no one said whether it was wired or wireless. DHCP on a few wireless networks seems to stop functioning after a while, the icon on the system tray shows connected but nothing runs. seems we got off on the wrong foot, no hard feelings. i guess this forum is going back more than it shows first post i can get is.

Internet cuts in the middle of browsing, etc.? Try this! 
#1 14-Sep-2007 08:45 PM - Internet cuts in the middle of browsing, etc.? Try this! 
Armiris 

Member Posts: 92 
Join Date: Sep 2007
Experience: Beginner 

DISCLAIMER: This only works with an external modem or router, not with an internal modem or wireless card. If this doesn't work, the only other option is rebooting.

Unplug the wire or cable connecting your computer to the modem/router. Wait about 30 seconds. Reconnect them. This should connect you back to the internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have installed a ton of broadband routers, and unless there's a specific reason for static IP addresses, I always use DHCP. Normally, static addresses are used for port forwarding when the router's DHCP server doesn't offer the option of locking an IP address to a MAC address. Also, non-computer devices like NAS drives or media servers are sometimes best allocated static IP addresses.

I'm not saying that there's never a reason for static IP addresses. I am saying that is not where the typical user should start, since it complicates his life. Most computer users don't have any idea how to even configure static IP addresses, and they shouldn't have to have that knowledge. Also, when assigning a static IP address, you have to take into consideration the configuration of the router's DHCP address pool, unless you're technically able to disable DHCP or adjust the size of the DHCP address pool.


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

not everyone is the same people like choices, not dictation. give people the freedom to choose, make mistakes, learn and become better for it.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Will any of this help with someone who has, say, 1 out of every 10 times after a restart (which I do quite often) a failure to connect to the internet?
Another restart always fixes it ... but it gets annoying that when you start up you don't know if you will have an internet connection. I hate those the computer didn't not respond in a timely manner messages. 
(uses a usb modem on 8mb line with a dynamic IP address)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe getting rid of the USB modem might help. I find that USB is considerably more problematic than Ethernet for network connections.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the usb modem as it allows for an easy change of ip address (disconnect - reconnect)... the quick way to download many files from rapidshare and bypass in part their recognition system.
The ethernet was faster by 1meg but I think it's worth it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Except for all those issues about connecting, no?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah ... except for those ... err ... a rather important that you actually connect to the net to use it ... issues .. lol.


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

1. remove every device from the telephone sockets and filters.

2. plug 1 filter in and connect to modem.

3 try connection if it works plug another item in one by one checking the connection to find problematic device/filter

4. if it does not work try another filter.

5. does it work (yes) then the filter you just removed is the problem, (no) try connecting your PC modem to another phone socket, still does not work try another filter.

6. still does not work try a new phone cable between phone socket and modem, try this set up in more than one phone socket,

7. still does not work try another USB modem in the PC and, try the modem in another PC. this will prove if the PC or the modem is the problem.

8. obviously if one works and the other does not there is your problem.

9. if both work on different machines modem on new pc/ new pc on modem then you have an incompatibility problem. (maybe missing/corrupt files)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> plug 1 filter in and connect to modem.


Well, that's totally incorrect! The modem does NOT have a filter, just all other devices. Of course, we're strictly talking DSL here, filters have no place with cable Internet.

Actually, if you have DSL issues, there are better solutions, here's how I do DSL installations.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

your on about USA stuff only again, and only cable DSL, and this also applies to other people later on who wish to read this forum from whatever country they live in and whatever phone service they use so its not totally incorrect, this worked for john oh who was talking on this forum earlier. but the rest of us are thinking outside the box. this is NOT! strictly A USA forum for TELCO users iv'e never heard of them BT i use and we dont have cable, and come on "Help me out here, I'm brilliant, not clairvoyant! " we think not.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is no such thing as "cable DSL". DSL or ADSL (for the rest of the world) does NOT have a filter on the modem, only on the other telephone instruments on the line. If you don't believe that, you're thinking way too far "outside the box".


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

look at the bottom of this website http://www.etradehouse.com/default.aspx in the uk we call these splitters or filters and have to use them for all our broadband connections.
learn something new everyday


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

we need one of the following to have dsl, http://www.etradehouse.com/prd/1/MS.html , http://www.etradehouse.com/prd/1/S.html or http://www.etradehouse.com/prd/1/PS.html the last one is the most popular for the UK.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

well, you (may) need the filters for a telephone but NOT for the DSL router/modem.



> How many ADSL filters do I need?
> You will need to fit an ADSL filter to every telephone outlet *where a telephone is connected*.


these filter/splitters you are referring to are only required if you want to use a telephone AND a DSL modem on the SAME socket.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

mickoz1974 said:


> look at the bottom of this website http://www.etradehouse.com/default.aspx in the uk we call these splitters or filters and have to use them for all our broadband connections.
> learn something new everyday


The splitter is just that. The DSL/ADSL connection runs directly UNFILTERED, and the phone connection is filtered. Try reversing the two connections, and you'll see what I mean.

You're right, there is an opportunity for you to learn something new right here today. 

Here's one of the many pages on whole house splitters, which is what my earlier post recommends: http://www.homephonewiring.com/dsl.html


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

and you will need to keep learning to...


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

that goes for all of us ... without saying


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a bad day when I don't learn something, frequently in these forums.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

ipconfig /flushdns 
ipconfig /release 
ipconfig /renew 
exit

Hi ...I decided to go back to the lan internet connection ... in the evening it's 3 times faster than the usb modem ..don't know why....and so far it doesn't seem to randomly disconnect during games.

At the start of this thread johnwill said to just create a batch file to run this .. err ... see that bit where it says beginner lol.
Could I just stick a program to double click on my desktop to change the IP address or would I have to open a command window and type it.

Thanks


----------



## laos (Oct 20, 2007)

I think what he is talking about is if your (Linksys for example, which i use) Locks up. the firmware locks up, or something in the firmware jams it, or someone trying to hack your network causes it to jam/lock up etc.

Unplugging and plugging back in will fix the jam/lockup

if its a hardware issue, likely its broken for good

and if its internal, like a wireless card or something like that, PCMCIA or Software. Obviously there is no firmware to lock up. It's the PC in that case or hardware breaking


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah.. ok.

But I am just looking for a way to change my IP address quickly

Just realised ..that doesn't change my IP address ..it gives me the same one again


----------



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

and its getting worse! my wireless just drops randomly! i've contacted my service provider several times...they do a bunch of things including reset and trouble shooting my router, reset my network key...and it's good for a while (usually) but now it's getting to be really bad...it's like every few minutes it cuts out...just had a tech agent go through several issues and promissing the issue is now resolved...not five minutes after getting off the phone...it drops again...!!! i'd call back but its such an ordeal....and you rarely get an "english" speaking agent! i just don't know anymore....i have dell blaming my service provider and vise versa of course....i'm about ready to give up....desk top is okay...doesnt cut out like this....and, its not cause there are two people on line at the same time (as the service provider tried to say)......i wonder if it isnt just the "wireless card" itself!! could that maybe need replacing...my laptop is only two...but...who knows .....  Joanne better hit the send button before i get kicked off again


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

remember to say which country you are in as all the, phone systems work differently and you could end up doing something you should not, like rewiring the external box like some fool on here reccomended. bad idea


----------



## mickoz1974 (May 23, 2006)

if you can test your router and filters on A friends/family members pc. remember to ask first. then you know if its the pc or networking stuff


----------



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

I got Wireless ADSL. It drops out like every 15-30mins. I've learnt to live with it, but its still extremely annoying!!! Anyone got any ideas? All my ISP said was that there's too much interference, like metal pots and pans. METAL POTS AND PANS...


----------

